#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 【新聞】強光夜拍 小領角鴞嚇落巢【別為了藝術破壞生態】

## 諾藍

【影像轉至YouTube TVBS新聞畫面】



中時電子報 相關新聞

其實當時在上班小弟看到這則新聞新種充滿了無限感嘆，但是大家也不過當作是一般新聞看過就忘了，其實小弟發這篇不過是提醒愛好拍攝野生動物的獸友們，千萬別為了一己之私而害了其他物種，大家誰也不希望以後的動物都只能在""歷史課本""上出現。

另外再提供一則美麗又危險的相關攝影新聞：
藍眼淚新聞

是說這雖然是美麗的自然現象，但是，卻也是海水優養化的結果，導致此種夜光藻大量生長，這種藍眼淚現象也被稱為【危險的浪漫】，另外想拍攝這種自然景觀的獸友們也要多多注意自身安全哦！

水質優養化相關資料

----------


## 小白熊

這真的太誇張了拉!! 為滿足私自的欲望而去傷害野生動物
台灣本身是個海島國家生態體系並沒有與外島外國有太多關聯 相當密閉
但因此 台灣才有如此豐富且特野的野生生物 
這些人這麼做不但會影響動物本身的生活
強烈的閃光燈更可能對動物造成傷害
那些人真的有做到攝影真正的價值嗎?

----------


## 星空小克

在台灣很多攝影人早就會做傷害環境的舉動了，

最明顯的就是拍蓮花，拍完後把那朵蓮花摺掉讓別人無法拍到和自己一樣的景色，

總之不管是強光夜拍還是上面的例子，都很自私。

----------

